# 1943 BSA Paratrooper help with restoration



## Benchmandan (Jun 23, 2018)

I have just purchased a 1943 BSA Paratrooper bike, my questions are:

1. What go's in the wheel hubs, oil or grease?
2. How do I get the back wheel hub open?
3. Where can I find brake pads

Thanks


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 25, 2018)

Use grease on all the bearings.
You need a hard to find two prong freewheel tool to remove the freewheel.
Do you have the brake pad holders?


----------



## Benchmandan (Jun 25, 2018)

Yes, I have the brake pad holders. Thanks!


----------



## BSA RIDER (Jul 1, 2018)

I got my brake pads at Performance bike shop. I don't have the item number in front of me. I had to bend the holders with a brass hammer to shape the holders to fit the pads.


----------



## BSA RIDER (Jul 2, 2018)

I used Shimano model R55C3 brake shoes on my BSA. Package also says DURA-ACE ULTEGRA 105 and BR-7900 C-SHOE BT/PAIR AND Y8FN98090.


----------



## Willem (Jul 3, 2018)

if you had to bend them you didnt use the right blocks, they slide out easily wit a bit of WD40 and you use Fibrax blocks as alternative for org


----------



## Willem (Jul 3, 2018)

and abouth freewheel , use grease only. anny bikeshop has this standard tool.. will cost you a tenner!! or searche the web.... for original(( mostly damaged... no good to use but nice for display))


----------



## Octathorpe (Feb 15, 2021)

I found some brake pads that fit perfectly in these old calipers. I wrote it up in another BSA Paratrooper thread.









						Reassembling BSA Paratrooper 1st pattern | Military Bicycles
					

Like a lot of people during the pandemic I'm taking some old projects down from the high shelves and getting them in order. Now it's time to reassemble my BSA Paratrooper (Airborne) bicycle, SN R6599. I bought this in 1997 and rode it a couple times, then stowed it away until 1999 when I began...




					thecabe.com


----------

